# How do they handle returns on drop-ships?



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

There are bound to be errors in the product the POD firms make, so how are returns handled when they drop-ship? Does the customer have to send the product to me and I send it to the POD or do they have a service to accept returns and send new products?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It varies depending on the drop-shipper. Best to ask before you decide who to use.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Drop shipping has always been a bad idea. You have no control over the merchandise.


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

splathead said:


> It varies depending on the drop-shipper. Best to ask before you decide who to use.


That's why I'm asking here. None of the web sites discuss it although Amplifier says the have "customer service". I'd rather hear from someone with experience before I start calling them individually.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

kirbymurphy said:


> That's why I'm asking here. None of the web sites discuss it although Amplifier says the have "customer service". I'd rather hear from someone with experience before I start calling them individually.


There are hundreds of fulfillment companies. Even us. We are a brand but do fulfillment for a couple of other brands. You'll get a better, more targeted response if you let us know what the top 3 to 5 companies you're looking at. 

Returns should always come back to the production facility. If it's the client fault (ordered wrong style or size) they pay return shipping. If it's our fault we either pay return shipping or advise the client to keep the item and we'll send the corrected one. All depends on cost of shipping (both ways) vs.our cost to make the item. 

Our return ratio is approximately 1 for every 500 shipments. So, returns are a pretty minor issue when it comes to fulfillment (and t-shirt sales in general). Much more important things to consider in fulfillment are production cost, production time, and shipping cost.


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

kirbymurphy said:


> That's why I'm asking here. None of the web sites discuss it although Amplifier says the have "customer service". I'd rather hear from someone with experience before I start calling them individually.


Kirbymurphy,

If their websites do not state how returns are handled...move on to another company. Like Splathead said, there are hundreds of drop-shipping companies out there. 

Just so you know as far as us, all of the drop-ship companies we deal with have their own return policies; however, we direct our customers to go through us. This ensures that we have a consolidated picture of all customer issues, stored within the app we use for returns. We handle the issue from beginning to end, working directly with the drop-ship companies we partner with.

Tomas


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

Printful: https://www.printful.com/returns
Printify: https://printifyapp.com/terms-of-service/
Printaura: https://printaura.com/returns-exchanges/
Customcat: FAQs - CustomCat.com
Teelaunch: Couldn't find it


----------

